# Tires without road noise



## dsfolk (Apr 30, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good tire (readily available at Wal-Mart or similar) that produces very little road noise? I've been using Goodyear tires (with 65K mi treadlife) but after 15K or 20K miles, the road noise is a nuisance. The tires are wearing evenly.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

dsfolk said:


> Can anyone recommend a good tire (readily available at Wal-Mart or similar) that produces very little road noise? I've been using Goodyear tires (with 65K mi treadlife) but after 15K or 20K miles, the road noise is a nuisance. The tires are wearing evenly.


Im just applying a simple concept that ive learned from SUV's.... (yes im in possession of one to) the larger and wider the tire.. the more road noise will be evident. it really just boils down to the sound deadning materials of the vehicle.. and whether or not you listen to music while driving.


----------



## tony22r (Oct 5, 2004)

*some tires are louder than others.*



dsfolk said:


> Can anyone recommend a good tire (readily available at Wal-Mart or similar) that produces very little road noise?


On my old car I switched from Firestone FR680's to Yokohama Avid's and the difference was night and day; the Yokohamas were WAY quieter than the obnoxiously loud Firestones. I've had Goodyear Eagle GT's and yeah those are pretty loud tires. I've found that tires with a solid center strip tend to be quieter, while aggressive blocks (ie mudders) tend to be louder.
But the best way is to test drive a similar car to yours with the tires you're considering on the same roads. Don't trust tire salesmen, they'll just try to unload whatever on you.
www.Tirerack.com has some owner reviews that might be useful too.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yokohama AVID V4 or T4 line offers excellent performance, an affordable price, and a 420 treadwear. I run them on a PT Cruiser and after 25k+ miles, there is at least 65% treadwear left.


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

dsfolk said:


> Can anyone recommend a good tire (readily available at Wal-Mart or similar) that produces very little road noise? I've been using Goodyear tires (with 65K mi treadlife) but after 15K or 20K miles, the road noise is a nuisance. The tires are wearing evenly.


 Consumer Reports tests tires for noise and other things


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

do they test for old threads


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Zac said:


> do they test for old threads


 I see what you mean.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Im just joshin around with ya mate. But yea, CR is definately a good place to consider when purchasing any product. Whenever I buy a new product, I generally check out what others have to say about it, consider the source that it is comming from, and make my own call. :thumbup:


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

Zac said:


> Im just joshin around with ya mate. But yea, CR is definately a good place to consider when purchasing any product. Whenever I buy a new product, I generally check out what others have to say about it, consider the source that it is comming from, and make my own call. :thumbup:


 I took it as you sent it and I laughed.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

the longer the tread life, and what type of tire, off road, winter, summer, all - season makes a big diffrence in sound. winter tires and off road are really road noise loud


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna have road noise no matter what tires you use man....you're driving a sentra, it's not the best insulated, most soundproof car on the road.

BTW, you should learn, "good tire" and "wal-mart" are not something you'll use in the same sentence.


----------

